# Packaging Size Help, Thanks.



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Just wanting to get everything set up now and ready before the website launch in the middle of next month when ill start to receive real orders.

Packaging is my current worry as im not sure what size i should be ordering and don’t want to order a size which the t-shirts won’t fit in.

What kind of packaging do you people use and what are the sizes?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for more answers to be posted, this link should give you some good leads: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/packaging/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/shipping/


----------

